# Where to buy meat



## backpacker048 (Sep 15, 2016)

Where do you buy your meat?  I've been buying mine at Harris-Teeter, a local grocery chain and find the meat to have too much fat in it.  Somebody somewhere said they had settled on Sam's.  How about Costco or Public? Maybe a small grocer?  What's your experience in getting good meat with out so much fat?


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 15, 2016)

I buy from Sam's and Costco and most everything is good with reasonable prices here in Billings.


----------



## cksteele (Sep 15, 2016)

here in Southern Ontario  im lucky to have a couple quality  local butcher shops  around me for brisket  turkey and pork


----------



## 3montes (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm lucky enough to have been able to get hooked up with a local restaurant supply business through a friend who works there. I can finally get ti tips through them something unavailable in the other local grocery stores. And best of all decent beef ribs! I have to buy in case lots but that's fine with me. 

That being said my local chain of grocery store isn't bad but a bit expensive. Fortunately my friend is a meat manager at one of the stores so when they have stuff on deal he will give me a good case price. We have a Sam's about 25 miles away but I don't get there much.

My best advice for you would to be to shop around buy a little here and a little there until you discover who has the most consistent product that you prefer.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 16, 2016)

We get our meat at Sam's, but it is an hour drive each way. Costco is even farther.

Our local grocery store Publix will order anything you want, but it's much more expensive than Sam's.

There is a small butcher here that will order anything too, but you have to buy by the case & his prices are high too.

Al


----------



## backpacker048 (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks redheelerdog, cksteele, 3montes and smokin' al.  It looks as if I'm starting a list of possibilities.  Sam's and Costco are first on the list.

Several of you guys said you have to buy in case lots - I suppose you vacuum pack the meat and then freeze it???   Or, do you use other means?   How long can it be kept by whatever means you use?  I'd also appreciate any suggestions you may have on the equipment you use.

Thanks,

Backpacker


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 16, 2016)

I vacuum pack & freeze everything I buy at Sam's.

Or when there are local sales on we buy a lot & do the same.

I have had prime rib roasts that were over a year old in vac packs in the freezer.

When I thawed them out & ate them I couldn't tell the difference between them & fresh ones.

A vacuum machine is a must have toy!!

Al


----------



## redheelerdog (Sep 16, 2016)

I love the fact the Costco has pork bellies, if you do not have a good source to get bellies and have to order them the butcher can put the screws to you on this wonderful commodity.


----------



## stump jumper (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm fortunate to have several small town butcher shops and a pork packing plant close to me. The butcher shop in my town handles the employee sales for the plant so I can get what ever the plant provides at a reduced cost.

Just yesterday I ask the butcher about pork belly's, he told me he can get skinless for $2.19 @lb and skin on for $1.99 @lb.

Is that a good price? Might be doin' some bacon in the near future!!


----------



## backpacker048 (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks, Al. 
Got a favorite vacuum packer that you'd recommend?

Backpacker


----------



## radioguy (Sep 16, 2016)

Costco may give you a deal on butts by the case.  At least at the local store here in Ohio. 50 to 75 cents off per lb vs. display.  Go and talk with them. 

RG


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 16, 2016)

Backpacker048 said:


> Thanks, Al.
> Got a favorite vacuum packer that you'd recommend?
> 
> Backpacker


I have a couple of foodsavers, but when they go I think I will get one from Lisa.

Shes a member on here & gives us all a discount.

You could call her & she could let you know what she has & what she would recommend.

https://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/

Al


----------



## cksteele (Sep 16, 2016)

there are also online shops like creekstone farms and snakeriver farms  for beef ive heard good things about lobels for there Berkshire pork


----------



## rexster314 (Sep 16, 2016)

All good suggestions, but remember, sometimes fat is good


----------



## backpacker048 (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, Radioguy.  Several people have mentioned buying by the case.  How much meat is that?  Butts, ribs, etc?

Again, thanks,
Backpacker


----------



## radioguy (Sep 16, 2016)

Cases are at least 50 lb.  4 to 5 pork butts. Not sure about ribs.

RG


----------



## hardcookin (Sep 16, 2016)

Sams pork butts is usually 8 butts per case. Which is 4 2 packs.
Brisket are usually 6 per case.  I'm not sure about ribs.


----------



## 3montes (Sep 17, 2016)

Backpacker048 said:


> Thanks redheelerdog, cksteele, 3montes and smokin' al.  It looks as if I'm starting a list of possibilities.  Sam's and Costco are first on the list.
> 
> Several of you guys said you have to buy in case lots - I suppose you vacuum pack the meat and then freeze it???   Or, do you use other means?   How long can it be kept by whatever means you use?  I'd also appreciate any suggestions you may have on the equipment you use.
> 
> ...


When I buy beef ribs by the case they are packed 2 slabs each in a cryo vac pack and come froze so I don't do anything with them other than put them in my freezer. I get 6 2 packs per case.

Tri tips come 4 in a cryo pack and get 3 4 packs to a case and I can buy them fresh or frozen . I buy fresh and break them down a vac seal 2 to a package or individually and freeze them.

Pork butts are 2 in a cryo vac and I can get fresh or frozen. Usually 4 2 packs to a case.

Pork ribs come cryo wrapped individually ususally 12 to 15 racks per case.

I just recently purchased a Vacmaster Dual 550 which is a chamber vacuum as well as a regular vacuum sealer. I love it!


----------



## backpacker048 (Sep 18, 2016)

Once again, I want to thank all you guys who responded to my question.  I gained a lot of info, and learned that you guys that buy case loads of meat are serious smokers.  

Again, thanks a lot for taking your time to respond.

Backpacker


----------

